# X trail 2.2 dci oil leak



## andylew0 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi i'm new so please be gentle 


My dad has just bought an x trail 2.2dci..When we looked at it we could see an oil leak from the left corner of the intercooler where the aluminum pipe sits in the rubber pipe.Now the garage have said that it has been removed cleaned and resealed.When he got it back home tonight about a 60 mile drive on the same corner of where the pipe sits in the inter cooler there is fresh oil..By the looks of it the intercooler itself is leaking oil from the corner or possible the fins..Also how much oil is meant to rung through the intercooler..The service manager said it's just a mist by i have also read if it's alot of oil then the turbo is on it's way out..Sorry for all the questions but we need to speak to them tommorow to get the garage to sort it abd i don't want to be fobbed off..

Cheers.


----------



## andylew0 (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

From what I have read previously about the 2.2 diesel, it sounds like a turbo failure and I believe there was a recall for it in the UK if that is where you're from.


----------



## andylew0 (Nov 3, 2008)

aussietrail said:


> From what I have read previously about the 2.2 diesel, it sounds like a turbo failure and I believe there was a recall for it in the UK if that is where you're from.


yeah i'm in the uk thanks for the reply...Nissan are collecting the car tomorow 

just curious on how much oil is meant to pass via the intercooler.


----------



## rowlers (Sep 15, 2008)

andylew0 said:


> just curious on how much oil is meant to pass via the intercooler.


None at all!


----------



## andylew0 (Nov 3, 2008)

rowlers said:


> None at all!


Strange why the service manager said it would be a smal mist.

Cheers for reply


----------

